
The race to the bottom of victimhood and “social justice” culture - jseliger
http://jakeseliger.com/2016/01/28/the-race-to-the-bottom-of-victimhood-and-social-justice-culture/
======
nikdaheratik
Meh. Kind of good as a trend piece in that it points out how the lines of
offensive or not are being redrawn, and now maybe no one knows what can offend
anymore. OTOH, as the last line of the article notes "outside of academics and
the media, none of this really matters".

------
michaelbuddy
great article. glad this was shared.

